# marketing job for girls



## ajneetvineet (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi,

As in my earlier thread i told i am new to dubai And have water treatment industry experience in india; so searching for same kind of job here.

as after long search i am not getting any technical job here in this field but getting one response for marketing in this field.

i just wanted to confirm that are girls allowed to do marketing job of water treatment industries in UAE as company from where i got response is also not clear about same.

so after this clarity only,i would be assured about my job. So please help me in this soon.

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Why would there be a restriction? What sort of job is it? What does it entail?


----------

